# Some Old homes and Buildings



## vipgraphx (Sep 9, 2012)

During my photo drive this past week I took some pictures of other old homes and buildings.  

This is an old home now that has turned into Law Offices. 




house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

This house was next to the Cheyney Home. It was very colorful




brick home in grass by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

and the front door




purple door by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


Believe it or not this Home/Apartment was located right across the street from both the Cheyney home and the above home..But this looks spooky and run down.




brick house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

This is the Old town Artisians store in the same area as the homes above




old town artisans by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

The Old Corner Market located in same area




corner market by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


now some over cooked fun...




law house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




brick house bw by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




spooky house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




corner market wild by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


hope you enjoy seeing some of the older buildings we have here in town.


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 9, 2012)

bumpyity bump


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 9, 2012)

I really like them all but the spooky house reminds me of the Munsters tv show opening credits ,the corner market the green tones really set the whole shot off for me


----------



## unpopular (Sep 9, 2012)

wow, VIP. you're technique has improved significantly since we first met (err... fought). IMO I think you've really excelled beyond the photographers you were trying to emulate at that time!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice and even contrast range throughout your photos.

In 'brick house', the gray area above the trees...is that due to deghosting? In Photomatix, I often get what appears to be a smudge mark on selective areas I set for deghosting (ends of tree branches that are prone to movement).


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> wow, VIP. you're technique has improved significantly since we first met (err... fought). IMO I think you've really excelled beyond the photographers you were trying to emulate at that time!




THANKS!!! 




FanBoy said:


> Nice and even contrast range throughout your photos.
> 
> In 'brick house', the gray area above the trees...is that due to deghosting? In Photomatix, I often get what appears to be a smudge mark on selective areas I set for deghosting (ends of tree branches that are prone to movement).



That is the sky it was over cast. Have you tried selecting a different exposure when you deghost? If you right click on the area selected you can select a different exposure to use.
Then in photo shop you can always use your original exposure and mask that area back in. Should fix your problem.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> FanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice and even contrast range throughout your photos.
> ...



I'll have to toy around with that when needed. Thanks. It only happens on occasion.


----------



## mwz (Sep 17, 2012)

love the purple door!


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

These are all really, really well done.

There are some regular posters here who could really take some lessons from you.

All are very, very nice...


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 17, 2012)

Not a big fan of "Spooky House" but the rest are pretty slick.  I really dig "Corner Market Wild".


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks for all your comments!!


----------



## rojam1000 (Sep 19, 2012)

great series like the lot of them


----------

